# HDR video on the 5Dmk3?



## wickidwombat (Jan 12, 2013)

With all these new cameras coming out with pixel offset technology like the new hassleblad
it got me thinking about the 5Dmk3 22mp sensor and its 3x HD sensor size

would it be possible to make it record 3 seperate exposures with a 1 pixel offeset and a different exposure for each which you could set for each and then blend?

but since the shutter speed cant be varied or the aperture that leaves only iso adjustment as the method for this internal video bracketing?

I am sure this would take some fairly heavy processing power that most likely the existing single digic 5+ processor might not be able to keep up with but would the concept work in a future cinema body with say dual digic 6 prosessors or whatever that could blend it on the fly giving a much broader dynamic range of video?

why do you think?


----------



## Niterider (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Magic Lantern does HDR video through varying the ISO. It alternates between two ISO's every other frame. 

I've never tried it, I just always see it on the ML menu and wondered what kind of effect it would have on video.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

Niterider said:


> I'm pretty sure Magic Lantern does HDR video through varying the ISO. It alternates between two ISO's every other frame.
> 
> I've never tried it, I just always see it on the ML menu and wondered what kind of effect it would have on video.



I mean every frame concurrently and using pixel offset to produce 3 exposures which are blended so every frame is a combo of 3 exposures extending the DR. I dont think it can be done on existing bodies because I think the readout hardwar would need to be different to be able to do this but with processing power increasing i think its something we could see in an upcoming camera


----------

